# Site work being done?



## ga84gw (May 14, 2009)

When I log in I am not being auto redirected so I have to click on the message to actually get to the forums.  Then when I am viewing a post and try to modify the display mode, I am sent to a reply section instead of display mode types.  Anyone else having this problem and/or is there some site maintenance being done?


----------



## grothe (May 14, 2009)

I'm not having that particular problem, but things seem to be working alittle different this morning.


----------



## smokingscooby (May 14, 2009)

No Problems here.


----------



## ddave (May 14, 2009)

The message editor window seems to be behaving strangely this morning.  None of the formatting is stored in the message so everything I type runs together instead of being separated into paragraphs.  And when I click on the word More in the Smiles section, I am just taken to the top of the editor window.???Dave


----------



## grothe (May 14, 2009)

Yup...same here.Quick Links ain't workin right either


----------

